# Does a female relationship partner like this really exist?



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I found the following on another forum:

----------------

Being content: You settled for something and are making the best of the situation. Prime example. You men here speak all the time about not being attracted to "fat chicks" but since obesity rates are up among women, you settle and are content with a fluffy wife who is nice or a skinny bit$h who isn't anyones idea of nice, but she look good tho. You didn't have to work hard finding Miss Perfect cause you found Miss She'll do! (Reality or at least hard to come by) 

Happy: You have found your dream woman. She doesn't ask you for anything, but is emotionally available and pays her own way, but asks you for your much needed advice and takes your opinions seriously, but wants to marry you and pay half the bills, but doesn't expect you to wash a dish or cook or wipe kiddie noses, and knows her place and is submissive, but is a freak, a beast, a monster in the bedroom, while being modest, and happy to wear the chastity belt and burka cause you are her man and you are in charge. She is also a size 2 after 4 kids, still has her "walls" and is a former gymnast (Pure grade A BS)

Cheers! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Yes. They're over in the ladies' lounge.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Whoever wrote that has a seriously warped view of women...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"You have found your dream woman. She doesn't ask you for anything, but is emotionally available and pays her own way, but asks you for your much needed advice and takes your opinions seriously, but wants to marry you and pay half the bills, but doesn't expect you to wash a dish or cook or wipe kiddie noses, and knows her place and is submissive, but is a freak, a beast, a monster in the bedroom, while being modest, and happy to wear the chastity belt and burka cause you are her man and you are in charge. She is also a size 2 after 4 kids, still has her "walls" and is a former gymnast (Pure grade A BS)"


Hmmm....I'm pretty close to this list. However, my husband does want to stand up and do things "for me" and wants me to have needs that he can fill and make me happy. So the "doesn't ask for anything" part is not applicable. He has been with women who ask for nothing and has found that they also have nothing to offer, so he wants me, a woman who has needs that makes him feel manly to fulfill them (and he does).

I'm not submissive, I'm something much funner than that: KINKY.

He is not into submissive women as that means he would have to do all the work (being the domme is very hard work and is not necessarily his "flavor").

I am still a size 4.

I would wear a burka if he wanted me to, in fact, I think that's hot. He doesn't though so I dress modestly in public and like a freak at home.

I am a current (not former) gymnast.

No kids for us, we met too late in life, and mine were already grown.

Close enough?

Now having said all of that....what does the guy in your hypothetical question bring to the table? My husband is a Sex God, so sometimes, you only get what you give.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I found the following on another forum:
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


I have pretty damn close to this...the perky boobs, and no stretch marks after two kids is just a bonus 

I don't demand that she be this way, but I accept it. I am also very happy to be able to give back to her the very same things...except for the perky boobs


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NatureDave said:


> Whoever wrote that has a seriously warped view of women...


Some of us men want to be the male equivilent of this for our women. It's not that we do all this and our needs are not met, both of our needs are more than met!

We show each other appreciation through the actions and enrich each others lives well more than the average.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

> ...but wants to marry you and pay half the bills, but doesn't expect you to wash a dish or cook or wipe kiddie noses, and knows her place and is submissive,...


I know TAM is all about males being more alpha, but am I the only one who has a problem with this attitude? Seriously?



> but is a freak, a beast, a monster in the bedroom...She is also a size 2 after 4 kids, still has her "walls" and is a former gymnast (Pure grade A BS)


Why don't you just look for a wife who is 3 ft tall, no teeth, and flat head?



> and happy to wear the chastity belt and burka cause you are her man and you are in charge.


Do you have any idea the extent of the repression of women in Arab countries that the wearing of a burka represents?

This is one of the most sexist posts I've ever seen on here...


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> "You have found your dream woman. She doesn't ask you for anything, but is emotionally available and pays her own way, but asks you for your much needed advice and takes your opinions seriously, but wants to marry you and pay half the bills, but doesn't expect you to wash a dish or cook or wipe kiddie noses, and knows her place and is submissive, but is a freak, a beast, a monster in the bedroom, while being modest, and happy to wear the chastity belt and burka cause you are her man and you are in charge. She is also a size 2 after 4 kids, still has her "walls" and is a former gymnast (Pure grade A BS)"
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I'm pretty close to this list. However, my husband does want to stand up and do things "for me" and wants me to have needs that he can fill and make me happy. So the "doesn't ask for anything" part is not applicable. He has been with women who ask for nothing and has found that they also have nothing to offer, so he wants me, a woman who has needs that makes him feel manly to fulfill them (and he does).
> ...



Told ya they were over in the ladies' lounge. 

Also, this post appears to be a sarcastic post submitted by a woman from another board. I don't think its meant to be taken seriously. Just her venting on the "oppression" she is feeling from the men on whatever board this is from.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly it sounds like my relationship minus the burka, also I pay all the bills.

I read the sad threads about sexless marriages and I am shocked that so many people have over complicated something that is supposed to feel good and enhance the bond you have with your spouse.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NatureDave said:


> I know TAM is all about males being more alpha, but am I the only one who has a problem with this attitude? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guilty of getting excited about the positives and downplaying the negatives here, actually I assumed the negatives were exaggerations. So no, don't expect her to be repressed. But the mental concept of chastity is appealing, not the physical tool of it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I would wear a chastity belt as a sex game. That would be fun!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I would wear a chastity belt as a sex game. That would be fun!


I'm a man and would wear one too! That would be fun.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Some of us are horny AND faithful! Being ultra-faithful actually makes me hornier.

That is also why I would wear a burka. My husband is so into me and so attentive to me, that I could care less if any other man thinks I am attractive or not.


----------



## fourwheeler431 (Jun 21, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> My husband is so into me and so attentive to me, that I could care less if any other man thinks I am attractive or not.


This is the type of relationship that I hope to find someday! I want both of us to be like this. I can always dream!


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Bwahahaha! Love that list! Clearly I do not measure up....glad my H likes me that way


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> "You have found your dream woman. She doesn't ask you for anything, but is emotionally available and pays her own way, but asks you for your much needed advice and takes your opinions seriously, but wants to marry you and pay half the bills, but doesn't expect you to wash a dish or cook or wipe kiddie noses, and knows her place and is submissive, but is a freak, a beast, a monster in the bedroom, while being modest, and happy to wear the chastity belt and burka cause you are her man and you are in charge. She is also a size 2 after 4 kids, still has her "walls" and is a former gymnast (Pure grade A BS)"
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I'm pretty close to this list. However, my husband does want to stand up and do things "for me" and wants me to have needs that he can fill and make me happy. So the "doesn't ask for anything" part is not applicable. He has been with women who ask for nothing and has found that they also have nothing to offer, so he wants me, a woman who has needs that makes him feel manly to fulfill them (and he does).
> ...


:iagree:
Probably a X-Box 360 gaming console and a lot of fancy talk about progressive relationships.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

It's obvious a lot of people settle for what's on offer. I think a lot of the girls do early on , they just wanna get married , have babies , the house, the life they think they must have. What he is or they are doesn't seem to come into it in a lot of cases. I think a lot of guys don't take enough care in marrying the right girl either , or maybe a lot of people just don't know the difference , dunno how it works.

I met the perfect girl but she was also a great person , lots of fun , had a brilliant mind and perspective and very hot in bed , hell she was hot everywhere , how's that for a combo.
But it did effect me pretty bad yrs later when she started letting herself go , let us go a lot too . l seemed much more aware of us and things that were starting to become problems than her and it did effect me a lot where as she seemed to think it shouldn't matter if you love me. That seems a really common attitude . So I started to not care either and that got worse.
But life also became very tough to as we restarted somewhere new and that went on for a long time and dragged us both down further.

I always wondered and hoped that maybe once all that was over , she'd take the time in herself again , us , snap out of it all and get back to the girl I use to love so much.
Wasn't happening though and although we have split up now , she still seems to be going down that path . Maybe some people just accept getting older , slacker and just can't be fkd arguing with it.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Sure they do. You can buy one on many fine websites.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Happy: You have found your dream woman. She doesn't ask you for anything, but is emotionally available and pays her own way, but asks you for your much needed advice and takes your opinions seriously, but wants to marry you and pay half the bills, but doesn't expect you to wash a dish or cook or wipe kiddie noses, and knows her place and is submissive, but is a freak, a beast, a monster in the bedroom, while being modest, and happy to wear the chastity belt and burka cause you are her man and you are in charge. She is also a size 2 after 4 kids, still has her "walls" and is a former gymnast (Pure grade A BS)


Have to confess, as a heterosexual, I'm much less interested in the characteristics of the dream woman --and much more so in the dream man. Let's see ...

Happy: You have found your dream man. He doesn't ask you for anything, and he can easily afford the life that you would love to become accustomed to. He is completely committed to you, and thinks you walk on water, you're just that awesome. A devoted lover, who will spend hours giving you massages and orgasms, and pampering you without worrying about his own pleasure. He takes on all of the household chores -- you've never had to change even one dirty diaper. He is drop dead gorgeous, perfect body, and never complains when you do nothing but sit on your lard ass and criticize him because he's your man and he knows his place.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Have to confess, as a heterosexual, I'm much less interested in the characteristics of the dream woman --and much more so in the dream man. Let's see ...
> 
> Happy: You have found your dream man. He doesn't ask you for anything, and he can easily afford the life that you would love to become accustomed to. He is completely committed to you, and thinks you walk on water, you're just that awesome. A devoted lover, who will spend hours giving you massages and orgasms, and pampering you without worrying about his own pleasure. He takes on all of the household chores -- you've never had to change even one dirty diaper.* He is drop dead gorgeous, perfect body, and never complains when you do nothing but sit on your lard ass and criticize him because he's your man and he knows his place.*



Wow!
We actually agree on something.
You just made me laugh.

Seriously though,
There are a couple of them around on TAM.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I found the following on another forum:
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


 I failed.damn.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I failed.damn.


I failed too. No way I'll ever be that person's dream girl.

And that makes me very happy.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I fail this ideal in so many ways. Ah, well. 

I guess I'll just go take my stretch marks and go cook dinner.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> I fail this ideal in so many ways. Ah, well.
> 
> I guess I'll just go take my stretch marks and go cook dinner.


Stretch marks can be sexy.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

No


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> No


With good skin tone, they are sexy to me.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> With good skin tone, they are sexy to me.


Sorry. LOL I actually was answering the opening post, "Does a woman like this exist?"

Now that you mention it, I don't mind some stretch marks. ExW had them everywhere. It was a little off-putting. There is no way to avoid them and they are not a huge turn-off. I pretty much did not let them bother me. Although, when she would get that feeling that she wasn't pretty enough, which I hated, it would spoil my mood along with her's. Then and only then was when I noticed them. 

When I was in the mood and feelin' the love, I could care less about the stretch marks. It was only when she made a point of noticing them. Hell, I asked her to wear some sexy lingerie that I liked and wanted her to wear. I was so happy when I saw her in them, I let out a small laugh. Immediately, she became self-conscious and used it as an excuse to leave me. I could not explain that when I wanted something soooo badly and she finally did it, I was sooo happy, I could not help myself. Man, the things I wanted to do to her. All spoiled by HER attitude about herself, not mine.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Sorry. LOL I actually was answering the opening post, "Does a woman like this exist?"
> 
> Now that you mention it, I don't mind some stretch marks. ExW had them everywhere. It was a little off-putting. There is no way to avoid them and they are not a huge turn-off. I pretty much did not let them bother me. Although, when she would get that feeling that she wasn't pretty enough, which I hated, it would spoil my mood along with her's. Then and only then was when I noticed them.
> 
> When I was in the mood and feelin' the love, I could care less about the stretch marks. It was only when she made a point of noticing them. Hell, I asked her to wear some sexy lingerie that I liked and wanted her to wear. I was so happy when I saw her in them, I let out a small laugh. Immediately, she became self-conscious and used it as an excuse to leave me. I could not explain that when I wanted something soooo badly and she finally did it, I was sooo happy, I could not help myself. Man, the things I wanted to do to her. All spoiled by HER attitude about herself, not mine.


On an olive to dark complected female, the stretch marks are golden.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> On an olive to dark complected female, the stretch marks are golden.


Never had the pleasure. Maybe some day I will.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds like a mail order bride.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Laila8 said:


> Sounds like a mail order bride.


It might be a PERSON wise enough to know that high quality time used on their relationship is an investment. The world strips us down every day, with a high quality relationship partner it won't even matter.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Written by a women with a chip up her [email protected]@ l'd say.


----------

